# How did you choose your avatar?



## Radames

Mine used to be Ace Rimmer. What a guy! No musical association, but I just love the character. I figured it's time to make a music avatar so I just changed mine to the Blue Oyster Cult symbol. It's patterned after the astrological symbol of Saturn/Cronus, in the shape of a sickle. Best band of the 70's. They still tour and I was going to see them in Manchester in March but it snowed too much for me to get there safely. Now I don't know if I will ever get to see them. Two of the original members left years ago and one one died of COPD a few year back.


----------



## Art Rock

I've changed mine a couple of times, and intend to do so in the future.

My current one










is a photograph by my wife. Somehow seems appropriate for the current situation.

I've also had a Dawn Upshaw album cover, a scene from Game of Thrones, a painting by Marc and probably others.


----------



## Taggart

To match my user name.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Radames said:


> Mine used to be Ace Rimmer. What a guy! No musical association, but I just love the character. I figured it's time to make a music avatar so I just changed mine to the Blue Oyster Cult symbol. It's patterned after the astrological symbol of Saturn/Cronus, in the shape of a sickle. Best band of the 70's. They still tour and I was going to see them in Manchester in March but it snowed too much for me to get there safely. Now I don't know if I will ever get to see them. Two of the original members left years ago and one one died of COPD a few year back.


Good to see the B Ö C logo - a powerful piece of iconography.


----------



## Flamme

Cold blue water, in contrast with my name...


----------



## Caesura

I wanted to use a picture of what I could see myself looking like in the 18th century for my avatar. For my profile picture, I thought it was an interesting picture of my favourite composer, so I decided to use it just for fun!


----------



## Guest

I had been in the habit of changing mine often. My current one refers to an observation made by a TC member that too many exchanges on this Forum were like rams butting heads.


----------



## Kieran

I thought, how can I associate myself with success..?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I like Bach and my avatar is Allemande from BWV 996. I have played it on my guitar. Should probably fresh it up


----------



## Iota

My avatar is Io, one of Jupiter's moons that I always found strikingly beautiful. And it does of course form the first two letters of my name. It's the most volcanic body in the solar system and very sulphurous, which explains the gorgeous hues of yellow, red, green etc.


----------



## Joe B

My avatar is the main character from a children's book I wrote when I was in grad school.
It was a writing project in a graduate class for "Elementary Literature." Never published, it was just presented in class with a copy to the professor.
The book is about my cat Max; aka "Maximus Riley". I found Max as a starving little kitten on the streets of a small city in CT. We instantly made a connection and I took him home. We got to share several years together before he died tragically. The book was an attempt to honor his spirit, a means to process his loss, and a requirement to keep my 4.0 average.


----------



## Flamme

Johnny B, how much there is 2 c?


----------



## Room2201974

Several years ago my son brought home a Florida horse conch from an outer island of that state. (It was unoccupied at the time). It didn't look anywhere near the shape that you see in the picture on the left. That's after a couple of weeks of being soaked in a solution of bleach and water and hours of work with a dental pick. I probably have over 20 hours of work into it but it's well worth it. It's a perfect specimen of a Triplofusus papillosus measuring in at just over 12 inches.

The shell hangs out on top of my son's spinet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think I've had three over the years: 

A picture of West Bromwich Albion FC with the FA Cup in 1968, which I removed because one or two thought it was Leeds United (West Brom were wearing white instead of their usual striped shirts that day).

A county crest of Worcestershire - that one was pretty short-lived as it wasn't quite exact.

And this one - I think it could make a viable Warholian multi-image alternative instead of Campbell's soup or Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> I think I've had three over the years:
> 
> A picture of West Bromwich Albion FC with the FA Cup in 1968, which I removed because one or two thought it was Leeds United (West Brom were wearing white instead of their usual striped shirts that day).
> 
> A county crest of Worcestershire - that one was pretty short-lived as it wasn't quite exact.
> 
> And this one - I think it could make a viable Warholian multi-image alternative instead of Campbell's soup or Marilyn Monroe.


Won't it be wonderful to sit in a beer garden again, and partake of a sturdy pint?

By the way, I'm a Leeds fan myself, but I always liked WBA - the great Johnny Giles went there, as you know, and didn't do too badly!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kieran said:


> Won't it be wonderful to sit in a beer garden again, and partake of a sturdy pint?
> 
> By the way, I'm a Leeds fan myself, but I always liked WBA - the great Johnny Giles went there, as you know, and didn't do too badly!


Yes it would, but I fear my favoured watering holes might not weather the storm.

Yes, JG did really well for us - I was behind the goal when this happened at Oldham Athletic in the final game of the 1975-76 season when Albion had to win to be promoted. As I recall, there were ten thousand Albion fans inside the ground and numerous thousands of Albion fans without a ticket outside as Oldham's ground capacity was only something like 22,000:


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Yes it would, but I fear my favoured watering holes might not weather the storm.
> 
> Yes, JG did really well for us - I was behind the goal when this happened at Oldham Athletic in the final game of the 1975-76 season when Albion had to win to be promoted. As I recall, there were ten thousand Albion fans inside the ground and numerous thousands of Albion fans without a ticket outside as Oldham's ground capacity was only something like 22,000:


Beautiful goal, and was that Paddy Mulligan - the number 2 - crossing the ball? Another Irish connection with WBA. I think it's not unfair to say that Gilesy left you in good shape for Big Ron? I loved that WBA jersey, very classic, and classy...


----------



## philoctetes

Mine is Randy California... revered by everybody except Led Zeppelin fans... what more is there to say...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have had a handfull of avatars over the years. This latest one matches my current username as a Rachmaninoff fan. I started here in i think in 2009 as TallPaul, then became Florestan (after Beethoven's Fidelio opera), then Fritz Kobus (after Mascagni's L'amico Fritz opera).


----------



## Guest

I love that painting of Beethoven, and it's the cover of one my favorite recordings of the late piano sonatas (Pollini's).


----------



## ldiat

i use a horse racing computer program opening pic as mine. something different! and on facebook i use a pic of Louis Diat, french chef. on a horse racing forum i use a pic of Papageno


----------



## aleazk

Google. Images. Search: Bill Evans. Picked the one I liked more.


----------



## starthrower

I change mine about once a year or every 18 months or so. But it's always a 20th century composer or musician.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I picked a disturbing avatar and username so I'm never tempted to change it.


----------



## Tristan

It's from an old "anime avatar maker" thing. My friend made it for me. I've used it for so long it's barely occurred to me to change it. I was only mid-way through high school when she made it for me. Now I'm almost 24.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

It's a picture of my dog. When I uploaded it, for some reason it was rotated left, but I kind of liked it, so I'll keep it that way.


----------



## Radames

elgars ghost said:


> Good to see the B Ö C logo - a powerful piece of iconography.


I always wanted the have a Career of Evil. Like Walter White! But I chose analytical chemistry instead. Maybe my next avatar will be WW.


----------



## adriesba

My current avatar is a picture I took of Rainbow Falls at Watkins Glen State Park. I was fortunate enough to have a small leening tree block the only people in the frame from view, which is a rare opportunity as the spot is almost always crowded.

I just love the park. My family and I go camping there every year, and it's one of my favorite places! 

This picture is becoming a default avatar for me for various places on the internet that I have an avatar. If I change my avatar, it very well might be another Watkins Glen picture.


----------



## aleazk

When I joined, I used to have this cool art deco locomotive:


----------



## jegreenwood

I had seen several other animal avatars, so I decided on a favorite photo I took a few years ago.

Maybe I should change it for this one.


----------



## Barbebleu

My current avatar is the great Ornette Coleman in his later years. My previous avatar was Ornette from 1959. My favourite jazz musician but only by a narrow margin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

jegreenwood said:


> I had seen several other animal avatars, so I decided on a favorite photo I took a few years ago.
> 
> Maybe I should change it for this one.
> 
> View attachment 135165


Aagghh...lion porn!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> My current avatar is the great Ornette Coleman in his later years. My previous avatar was Ornette from 1959. My favourite jazz musician but only by a narrow margin.


I feel a fool - for so long I thought your current avatar was Ellington.


----------



## jegreenwood

elgars ghost said:


> Aagghh...lion porn!


Turns out it's 7 seconds of heaven.


----------



## eljr

My avatar is a pic of artwork I own by Peter Max.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I chose mine avatarbitrarily.


----------



## EdwardBast

Mine is a pic of a snail I took while bushwhacking in the Adirondacks. I edited out the ground clutter in which it was sitting. It looks vaguely horn-like, which is enough of a musical connection for me.


----------



## Merl

My avatar is the Strongbow cider logo as I'm a cider (and gin) drinker. The Strongbow logo has changed a number of times over the years but that one was my favourite. I've used it a number of times on various rock and other forums over the years but do change it sometimes. In fact, I'm due a change so I may pick a new one later for a change. Any suggestions.?









PS. Kieran, I'm an old BOC fan too so love the logo. Have you seen their Godzilla lockdown video?


----------



## Flamme

Tis so sweeet:trp:


----------



## Open Book

Caesura said:


> I wanted to use a picture of what I could see myself looking like in the 18th century for my avatar. For my profile picture, I thought it was an interesting picture of my favourite composer, so I decided to use it just for fun!


Your profile picture must be photoshopped, right? Is it Bach or Handel?


----------



## Caesura

Open Book said:


> Your profile picture must be photoshopped, right? Is it Bach or Handel?


Yes, it is a photoshopped picture of Handel. It came from an article on classicfm.com that showed what famous portraits of composers would look like if they were smiling.

Here is the whole article: https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/humour/smiling-classical-composer-portraits/
(I don't know how to embed articles on here in a better way)


----------



## Open Book

Caesura said:


> Yes, it is a photoshopped picture of Handel. It came from an article on classicfm.com that showed what famous portraits of composers would look like if they were smiling.
> 
> Here is the whole article: https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/humour/smiling-classical-composer-portraits/
> (I don't know how to embed articles on here in a better way)


Some of the photoshopped smiles in your link look more natural than others.

Bach, Mozart, and Prokofiev had nice enigmatic half smiles before they were touched up. When did people start to do informal toothy grins when they were painted or photographed?

Bruckner looks like Anthony Hopkins as Hannibal Lecter. It's weird to see Mahler and Beethoven smiling at all.

Amusing.


----------



## Varick

Mine is the logo from my favorite Scotch.

V


----------



## Kopachris

I doodled a little penguin in high school and vectorized it when I got home.


----------



## Couchie

Mine is just a picture of myself with my Telemann wig


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

And still smiling, eh, Couchie?!


----------



## Couchie

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> And still smiling, eh, Couchie?!


Of course, always


----------



## hammeredklavier

Couchie said:


> Mine is just a picture of myself with my Telemann wig


I like your new hairstyle. So Wagnerian


----------



## Art Rock

It was time for a new one. In my sixties and retired, I'm turning into Victor Meldrew from One foot in the grave.


----------



## Strange Magic

Mine is a photo of a wall hanging that brightens our kitchen. I've always liked such depictions of the sun. Previously my avatars have been of the great flamenco _cantaor_ Manuel Torre, the poet Robinson Jeffers, and the extreme sea kayaker Eric Soares showing the Way Forward.


----------



## Sieglinde

It's the Kirkwall crest from Dragon Age II.


----------



## Botschaft

Brahms just happens to be my favorite composer.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Waldesnacht said:


> Brahms just happens to be my favorite composer.











"Batrahms"


----------



## adriesba

hammeredklavier said:


> "Batrahms"


Now someone just needs to make Brobin. Or maybe it's Brahbin or Brahmbin.


----------



## En Passant

Art Rock said:


> It was time for a new one. In my sixties and retired, I'm turning into Victor Meldrew from One foot in the grave.


I thought this was Richter! How embarrassing time to stop putting my eye exam.

My avatar is the picture I use for all my accounts if possible. For a brief time I made a living as a professional pianist and things were going very well. En passant is a chess move and I am a FIDE (Fédération Internationale des Échecs) certified Chess Grand Master. So my avatar combines two of my great loves piano and chess.

En passant is also the name of a poem/anthology of poems I wrote during my 20s. They were due to be published this year but the world decided otherwise. Hopefully when things return to normal things will proceed as planned. I may even post it here if I am brave enough.


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> I think I've had three over the years:
> 
> A picture of West Bromwich Albion FC with the FA Cup in 1968, which I removed because one or two thought it was Leeds United (West Brom were wearing white instead of their usual striped shirts that day).
> 
> A county crest of Worcestershire - that one was pretty short-lived as it wasn't quite exact.
> 
> And this one - I think it could make a viable Warholian multi-image alternative instead of Campbell's soup or Marilyn Monroe.


I can't recall seeing the WBA crest EG must have been before my time - if I had I would surely have mentioned my team is Dunfermline Athletic who knocked your guys out of the European Cup Winners Cup in 1969, oh look I mentioned it now


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I can't recall seeing the WBA crest EG must have been before my time - if I had I would surely have mentioned my team is Dunfermline Athletic would knocked your guys out of the European Cup Winners Cup in 1969, oh look I mentioned it now


Luckily I was too young to feel the pain back then, although I'm sure my elder brother must have. Witnessing WBA's last European foray was depressing enough, losing 3-1 at home to the mighty Zurich Grasshoppers in the opening round of the 1981-82 UEFA cup.


----------



## Bulldog

I love dogs, so my avatar is a happy and adorable one.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Guess who’s my favorite pianist I just like how cool and chill Gilels looks in that photo; almost like he’s just heard a middling student play some uninspiring Beethoven and then he just reclines, laughs, and says, “Alright, son, let me show you how to do it.” I do think I’m about due for a different one, I’ve changed it every couple months since I joined.


----------



## Chilham

My first avatar was a jar of Marmite. I'm a fat, balding Brit' with bad teeth, and came across my current avatar in 2009. I've stuck with it ever since.


----------



## atsizat

I dont remember


----------



## En Passant

Chilham said:


> My first avatar was a jar of Marmite. I'm a fat, balding Brit' with bad teeth, and came across my current avatar in 2009. I've stuck with it ever since.


I immediately felt your avatar was good spirited and friendly seems to match your posting well.


----------



## TxllxT

This avatar is the door-mat of our daughter's family apartment, which contains an allusion to their family-name.


----------



## Guest

My current one is my guitar, a 2002 Antonio Marin Montero, the "grandfather" of the Granada school of guitar makers in Spain.


----------



## Guest

My more current one is a blood covered piano after a contestant's performance at the Cincinnati World Piano Competition . As I recall, she played Bartok's Sonata, which caused her fingers to bleed from some previous cuts. Anyway, I just thought it was dramatic.


----------



## Ingélou

*My first avatar was a drawing of me by a pupil in my class of eight-year-old boys. I always thought it had a lot of life and spirit. However, it did give one or two posters the idea that I was male. I've always wanted mine to be a female voice. 
*








*Soon afterwards I spotted a French advertisement for violin lessons which featured a female fiddler, and that seemed to express my interests and dreams very artistically. I like the wood behind her - she looks as if she is in a mystical haze, or maybe she simply can't see the wood for the trees. *


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> I can't recall seeing the WBA crest EG must have been before my time - if I had I would surely have mentioned my team is Dunfermline Athletic who knocked your guys out of the European Cup Winners Cup in 1969, oh look I mentioned it now


 A Fifer! The Parr's ground is only a few miles from where I work.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> A Fifer! The Parr's ground is only a few miles from where I work.


One 'r' please Merrl - lol yes a fifer born and bred although my mother was from Durham and I was born in St Andrews one week after my parents moved back to Scotland after living in Co Durham.
So, whisper it, I guess I've a fair chunk of Englishness (is that a word) in me.


----------



## Merl

I work in the throbbing metropolis of Cowdenbeath.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> I work in the throbbing metropolis of Cowdenbeath.
> 
> View attachment 143102


Ah the mighty Blue Brazil.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Mine is a picture of my cousin on my uncle's side.


----------



## Luchesi

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Mine is a picture of my cousin on my uncle's side.


Is he twice as strong as a human strong-man?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Luchesi said:


> Is he twice as strong as a human strong-man?


I don't know but he once managed to sit through a whole Ring opera so mentally he is at least twice as strong as any human alive.


----------



## Guest

Since I'm a pianist, it didn't require a lot of thought.


----------



## Luchesi

KlavierKing said:


> Since I'm a pianist, it didn't require a lot of thought.


Welcome to the forum!

Now, start thinking creatively..


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Now, start thinking creatively..


Failing that, how about some destructive thinking?


----------



## Luchesi

KlavierKing said:


> Failing that, how about some destructive thinking?


Since I'm a pianist too, we should stick together. People say I'm obstructive.

As pianists we can sit down a play what we want and how we want it as an expressive experience. The composer's gone so we'll never know how he would criticize. Who knows. The score's the thing.


----------



## adriesba

There are like three members in this thread that have a photo of a piano at an angle as their avatar, lol.


----------



## Oscar South

Photo of an oil painting of me that my wife casually painted 'for practise' one day a while back .. She's amazing!


----------

